# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  اولویت توی نیمه متمرکز و متمرکز

## mnb1392

سلام 
امروز رفتم پیش مشاور و خب یه لیست باتوجه به خواسته ها و ..... نوشتن و بهم دادن ولی یه جا خیلی نگرانم کرده اونم اینکه بورسیه ارتش رو توی رشته های پرستاری و ... زدن برام اونم قبل از پرستاری شهر خودم و اطراف مشکل اینجاس اگه بورسیه ارتش رو قبول شم ایا روی قبولی پرستاری شهر خودم تاثیر داره منظورم اولویت بندیه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## hosseinesi

> سلام 
> امروز رفتم پیش مشاور و خب یه لیست باتوجه به خواسته ها و ..... نوشتن و بهم دادن ولی یه جا خیلی نگرانم کرده اونم اینکه بورسیه ارتش رو توی رشته های پرستاری و ... زدن برام اونم قبل از پرستاری شهر خودم و اطراف مشکل اینجاس اگه بورسیه ارتش رو قبول شم ایا روی قبولی پرستاری شهر خودم تاثیر داره منظورم اولویت بندیه ؟؟؟؟


بورسیه ارتش نمیه متمرکزه؟؟

----------


## dars

ببین باید اولویت رو خودت با شرایط خودت بسنجی 
مشاور یک کمک کننده هست ولی تصمیم نهایی رو خودت باید بگیری
آیا میتونی ارتش و محدودیت هاشو بپذیری؟

----------


## mnb1392

> ببین باید اولویت رو خودت با شرایط خودت بسنجی 
> مشاور یک کمک کننده هست ولی تصمیم نهایی رو خودت باید بگیری
> آیا میتونی ارتش و محدودیت هاشو بپذیری؟


بخاطر همین نگرانم چون شانسم تو پرستاری شهر خودم بالاس طبق گفته مشاور ولی گفت بزن شاید بجای پرستاری خواستی بری پرتوی ارتش 
و بهم گفتن که توی پذیرشت توی روزانه ها تاثیری نداره نگرانیم از این بابته که تاثیر داشته باشه با توجه به اولویت ارتش که زدن

----------


## mnb1392

> بورسیه ارتش نمیه متمرکزه؟؟


اره

----------


## hosseinesi

> اره


چون که نیمه متمرکز رو بالاتر زدید سیستم اولین رشته متمرکزی که قبول شید رو بهتون میگه و شما رشته متمرکز قبول میشید. اگه از رشته تون راضی بودید مصاحبه ارتش رو نمیرید دیگه
مشکلی نیست پس

----------


## mnb1392

> چون که نیمه متمرکز رو بالاتر زدید سیستم اولین رشته متمرکزی که قبول شید رو بهتون میگه و شما رشته متمرکز قبول میشید. اگه از رشته تون راضی بودید مصاحبه ارتش رو نمیرید دیگه
> مشکلی نیست پس


یعنی اگه نیمه متمرکز رو هم قبول باشم بازم متمرکزی که توی اولویت پایین تر از نیمه متمرکز رو سیستم قبول میکنه ؟؟ 
چون اصلا نمیخوام ریسک کنم و محدودیت های ارتش رو بپذیرم 
( اخه انتخاب رشته کردم )

----------


## hosseinesi

> یعنی اگه نیمه متمرکز رو هم قبول باشم بازم متمرکزی که توی اولویت پایین تر از نیمه متمرکز رو سیستم قبول میکنه ؟؟ 
> چون اصلا نمیخوام ریسک کنم و محدودیت های ارتش رو بپذیرم 
> ( اخه انتخاب رشته کردم )


بله قبول میکنه

----------


## hosseinesi

> یعنی اگه نیمه متمرکز رو هم قبول باشم بازم متمرکزی که توی اولویت پایین تر از نیمه متمرکز رو سیستم قبول میکنه ؟؟ 
> چون اصلا نمیخوام ریسک کنم و محدودیت های ارتش رو بپذیرم 
> ( اخه انتخاب رشته کردم )


بله قبول میکنه

----------

